# Jonthan Edwards on the Preciousness of Time



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2008)

Jonathan Edwards, _The Preciousness of Time and the Importance of Redeeming It_:

Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - The Preciousness Of Time And The Importance Of Redeeming It -- Jonathan Edwards - The PuritanBoard



> An exhortation to improve time.
> 
> Consider what hath been said of the preciousness of time, how much depends upon it, how short and uncertain it is, how irrecoverable it will be when gone. If you have a right conception of these things, you will be more choice of your time than of the most fine gold. Every hour and moment will seem precious to you. — But besides those considerations which have been already set before you, consider also the following:
> 
> ...


----------

